# Need a holiday



## FfionWinnie (2 January 2015)

Any suggestions?  In Scotland hopefully next month. Want to take my horse and boyfriend's bike. Want a stable for the horse and good hacking on decent tracks for bike (not too steep or rough ground - we want enjoyment and relaxation not blood sweat and tears lol). Don't need turn out as only for a couple of days. Nice hotel or B&B for us near where the horse would be. 

Any ideas gratefully received.


----------



## NeverSayNever (2 January 2015)

have a look at mac equestrian on fb


----------



## FfionWinnie (2 January 2015)

NeverSeenSanta said:



			have a look at mac equestrian on fb 

Click to expand...

I have liked them on FB but didn't know they did holidays! Thanks.


----------



## Irishdan (2 January 2015)

A friend of ours regularly goes to Mar Lodge with her horse and mountain biking other half.  Its self catering though and I think its a paddock you rent rather than a stable but not certain.

http://www.nts.org.uk/Property/Mar-Lodge-Estate/Holiday-accommodation


----------



## FfionWinnie (2 January 2015)

Thanks Dan. They have a space at Mac Eq for the dates we want to go so hoping to get it booked tonight


----------



## NeverSayNever (2 January 2015)

FfionWinnie said:



			Thanks Dan. They have a space at Mac Eq for the dates we want to go so hoping to get it booked tonight 

Click to expand...

ooh hope you have a great time! Do report back and take lots of pics, it looks fab!


----------



## Irishdan (2 January 2015)

FfionWinnie said:



			Thanks Dan. They have a space at Mac Eq for the dates we want to go so hoping to get it booked tonight 

Click to expand...

Just had  a look at their page and it looks amazing   Hope you can get booked and have a great time


----------



## FfionWinnie (3 January 2015)

Boyfriend chosen another more relaxing holiday for this time however I reckon I am going to take daughter and our ponies to Mac Eq when the weather is a bit better instead.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (3 January 2015)

I know you said hotel/B&B but a friend of mine has a farmhouse she lets out as a holiday let-has grazing, stables, sand school and its in Grantown on Spey with great riding and cycling. Just FYI for the future


----------



## measles (5 January 2015)

Any holiday after the festive season sounds great! Do Brenfield still operate as their hacking is amazing and lots of local b&b's.  I remember doing a trec competition there many moons ago.


----------



## FfionWinnie (5 January 2015)

Thanks for the ideas


----------

